# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Ever feel sad or depressed after waking up from an awesome dream?

## Nightman

This is a recurring feeling from my younger days. Until this morning, I hadn't had it in a while, but that's probably due to not having that greater dreams recently. Basically I have a great dream that is thrilling, captivating, emotionally fulfilling and generally just awesome. I wake up, realise it wasn't actually real and that everything is exactly the same as it was before the dream. And I feel depressed because of that.

It's not like I think "OMG that sucks," causing myself to become depressed, I actually wake up like that. Has anybody else ever experienced this? Thank you.

----------


## Loaf

When I wanted a computer, I had this dream I finally got one. My parents bought it for me. I put it in my room and unwrapped it, then took it out and placed it on my floor. I was so thrilled with it. I pressed the on button and right at that moment I woke up. I was so disappointed. But I got over it.  :tongue2:

----------


## jarrhead

Like when I saw avatar i was like "wow life sucks.."

I got over it. :p

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

I won $100 Billion dollars on some quiz show after wandering onto it in a dream a few years ago. I was thinking how great it was to be set for life, and all the things that I would buy then - I WAKE UP. 

You say that you feel depressed on waking up from a great dream. I used to be like that but now I just appreciate how awesome the good ones are and it usually makes the coming day much better.

(...Unless I'm with the person of my "dreams".  ::embarrassed:: )

----------


## sillybilly400

I've had these types of dreams before.  I was at this concert and met this girl... I got to know this girl, he interests, her music interests, eve her name.  And her friends name, Aniya and Anet.  There is alot more to it, but I don't feel like typing it. But yeah, when you wake up and realize your still the same old single guy u were the day before, it can be somewhat heartwrenching

----------


## Hidden

> I've had these types of dreams before.  I was at this concert and met this girl... I got to know this girl, he interests, her music interests, eve her name.  And her friends name, Aniya and Anet.  There is alot more to it, but I don't feel like typing it. But yeah, when you wake up and realize your still the same old single guy u were the day before, it can be somewhat heartwrenching



I had a dream like this last night, but flipped.  I don't remember much, just that I had a conversation with the guy I have a crush on.  It took me a little bit to remember the dream, so when I did my reaction was just, "too bad that wasn't real."  Then I got over it.  :wink2:

----------


## jarrhead

I felt good after waking up from my dream this morning.  :tongue2:

----------


## Rosewhip137

it's a mix of feelings for me. I had a dream life for a night that was just so perfect on every level, it was fullfilling and enthralling, I was so happy to be having the perfect life. Unfortunately I woke up. Also though, you have to appreciate the feeling that is in my signature's quote.

----------


## Muggler

I feel that all the time when I have an epic dream.  I always feel depressed, and I try to re-enact, and even extend my dream in my imagination throughout the day.

----------


## Loaf

> I try to re-enact, and even extend my dream in my imagination throughout the day.



Heh. Same here.

----------


## Beeyahoi

Yes, but I also breathe a tremendous sigh of relief when I wake up from a dream where I wind up in prison or something.   :tongue2:

----------


## Loaf

> Yes, but I also breathe a tremendous sigh of relief when I wake up from a dream where I wind up in prison or something.



Oh crap yeah. When you have a long, suffering, painful or devastating dream then you wake up in your bed. That is the best ever.

----------


## Catbus

Occasionally, yes.

----------


## luciddreamer000

I have not had such an awesome dream so far. The only dream that had a really big impact on me was the dream in which I committed suicide by drinking a bottle of poison. I woke up regretting my foolish act, and continued regretting it for a long time. The best dream I had was a lovely beach  full of beautiful children laughing and playing about.

----------


## jarrhead

I had an awesome awesome dream last night. I was slightly dissapointed that it was all distorted and I was really small and couldn't get hard with a hot chick from school I know in front of me.

But I was very happy that I had an awesome lucid. (It wasn't all about sex, that was just impulse at the very end)

----------


## Motumz

> Like when I saw avatar i was like "wow life sucks.."
> 
> I got over it. :p



 ::banana::  Hahaha same here. I was like.. fuck Earth. I want to goto Pandora!  ::bowdown::

----------


## Jenga

I have that feeling sometimes, when you wake up and realise it was all a dream. It's a dissapointment that seems to last all day but dissapears the next. Generally I keep replaying the dream in my head and it makes me feel better. I dreampt of becoming one of the natives of pandora and it felt so good in the dream. Like living at harmony with the place you live and being at the peak of mental and physical fitness. And I've not even seen avatar yet! Suppose the idea of it speaks to me though.

----------


## jarrhead

> I have that feeling sometimes, when you wake up and realise it was all a dream. It's a dissapointment that seems to last all day but dissapears the next. Generally I keep replaying the dream in my head and it makes me feel better. I dreampt of becoming one of the natives of pandora and it felt so good in the dream. Like living at harmony with the place you live and being at the peak of mental and physical fitness. And I've not even seen avatar yet! Suppose the idea of it speaks to me though.



Go see it!!!  I cannot urge this enough.  :boogie:

----------


## Robot_Butler

I hate this feeling.  It normally only lasts a few seconds for me, before I remind myself I can return to the dream whenever I want.

----------


## snowaie

Yes, I have. It kind of hurts a little times in the day when you're just like "wow that didn't happen"..

----------


## Aledrea

I dreamed I was flying and I was a dragon, and I woke up, and I was soo depressed for the rest of the day cuse I couldn't fly and do so many cool things.

----------


## lVlerciless

Yeah, I've had dreams like that, where I could fly, or I was making out with a hot chick, and I wake up, and I get sad, but then I shake it off. Also, when I have a terrible dream, like some killer is chasing me, or I have a huge project due on that same day, and I get a terrible grade on it, after those kidns of dreams, I feel awesome, lol.

----------


## jarrhead

I find bad dreams put me in a worse mood, cause I remember it as it were real. 

Then again, never had a bad lucid!

----------


## Donran

Good dreams always cheer me up for the rest of the day.

But bad dreams make me sad or nervous all day long also.... i don't necessarily hate them, but the dream keeps me all day like "What was that suposed to mean?". Now with good dreams, wait bother about that?  :wink2:

----------


## Pepperoni Pizza

Too many times. I managed to reenter one where I was being chased up this beautiful cloud tower by an evil face to find the Torch of Illumination... it was an awesome adventure. 

But after reading the Harry Potter books, I had a dream that I got a flying broomstick. I was so overjoyed that it was for real (it seemed so realistic) and I couldn't wait to get on it. I was ecstatic. But then I woke up. It was a horrible feeling that it was all just a dream.

----------


## NicklePickle

I have had tonnes of dreams like this. A few years ago I had a dream that I got a DSI and like millions of games. Just as I get some time to play it I wake up. Another one I had was before I hooked up with my gf I dreamed about going out with her. I got pissed off at this but in the end I shrugged and got over it.

----------


## Hidden

> But after reading the Harry Potter books, I had a dream that I got a flying broomstick. I was so overjoyed that it was for real (it seemed so realistic) and I couldn't wait to get on it. I was ecstatic. But then I woke up. It was a horrible feeling that it was all just a dream.



I had this exact dream a few years ago, before I got into LDing.  I wasn't too sad, though, since I loved flying dreams.

----------


## I_C_U

Yeah ... Especialy those emoctional ones. Come to think of it, I think that I'm begining to like nightmares because they are thriling =P

----------


## changed

> Yes, but I also breathe a tremendous sigh of relief when I wake up from a dream where I wind up in prison or something.



I actually got lucid off of a terrible dream before. I was on the run because some guy was hunting me down trying to kill me. So i was like wait this shit happends all the time this is just a dream sweet i'm lucid! ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## jarrhead

> I actually got lucid off of a terrible dream before. I was on the run because some guy was hunting me down trying to kill me. So i was like *wait this shit happends all the time*!




 :Eek:

----------


## changed

> 



sorry, stuff ::roll::

----------


## jarrhead

This needs explained.

----------


## lVlerciless

Lol, I think he meant that shit happened all the time in his dreams.

----------


## Ninja

I have that all the time - even without lucid dreaming. (Which I've gotten into for a bit.  ::D: ) 

I'd say it's just cause we know it's not real, and we wish it were. But it isn't. And that sucks. 

 :tongue2:  But me no expert. Tee hee!  ::lol::

----------


## thanksj

I once had a very vived dream and I was sad for about three days after, which is weird becuase I've never been depressed or stressed or sad before
It was a strange feeling.

----------


## Everlong

For me, and many others, it's probably the desire for something that causes the dream about finally getting that something (or someone), then waking up and feeling stupid for thinking it was real.. :/

----------


## jarrhead

I had a great dream involving sex with a hot indian babe.

I woke up and now I really wish I had..cause i'm still a 14 year old virgin. lol.

----------


## Spenner

I've had so many of these... vivid dreams of people I really miss or really want to be with but can't because of my aspergers and everything-- many MANY dreams I've had have been me and my ex talking fluidly and laughing and everything, then I wake up with tears in my eyes that were, in the dream, tears of happiness. That obviously shifts upon waking up.

Other dreams I sit through torture scenes of various people I care about very much, that usually depresses me. Love dream out of anything usually depresses me the most, though. Sigh >__> I usually spend a lot of time trying to forget the things that make me sad and then BOOM, every once and awhile a dream like that will upset me again. The dreams usually feel SO real-- the smells in the air, the sense of touch of everything I do touch-- everything in these dreams of love are generally incredibly real, and sometimes I wake up thinking it was simply yesterday.

----------


## Rezzo

The only time I could feel depressed after waking up from a really good dream is if something had woke me up, and I am awake enough to never return back to my dream...

----------


## kiyatje

i had this sooo many times. i just woke up and i'm so dissapointed. i'm in a boarding school wich is new and they are still building chambers for more people because we are just with eleven right now. so i dreamed about new people in the boarding school. and one of them was a boy. he had black hair wich was messed up a bit. he had sweet eyes and his smile was so... i fell in love. i'm a very shy person but i always tried to sit next to him at breakfast and diner and he always smiled if i looked at him. we talked and made fun. sometimes he made a little joke. he had a lot of energy and was always ready for everything. then i walked to him at a school party and i woke up. i was really dissapointed. there was no kiss or romance but i only wanted to spend time with him. he was just so perfect for me. and i dreamed other dreams too like a new computer or i found something i lost back. sorry i talked so much I just remember so much of it right now.

----------


## Drokens

Had a dream the other night where I forgot to wrap my junk and had sex with a promiscuous girl. Was going nuts wondering if I had an STD and a baby coming. 

Woke up so relieved.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I used to feel that way after waking up from the most beautiful dreams. Now, I am always happy when I have those dreams after realizing dreams are real.

----------


## Rybread34

I have this too sometimes. And the opposite effect, when I wake up from a horrible nightmare (usually when my family or friends like die) and i'm like. Phew it was only a dream and I am happy.

----------


## DreamStory12

I remeber this one dream I had I was going out with this girl I really like but I was to afraid to tell her how I feel in reallife so when I woke up I was extremley depressed, but a strange coinsidense happen a week after the dream a friend of mine over heard the girl talking to her friends saying that she thought I was cute I had never been happier in my life.

----------

